# DHS Monitored Communications



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Analyst's Desktop Binder

There is a list of keywords on here that if used, supposedly attract attention and may put you on a list. So, before you talk about the pulled-pork sandwich you have ate or the broken usb port on your laptop, be aware.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

With those "Key Words", this site is going to get(or has gotten) a lot of attention!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Davarm said:


> With those "Key Words", this site is going to get(or has gotten) a lot of attention!


I'd have to agree with you there.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sure I'll have several "key" words for them....


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about this list. Doesn't surprise me at all but I would think that the words would have to be used in context otherwise they would be so inundated with nonsense they would never be able to sort through it all


----------

